# [H]Inquisitor + retinue/ Necrons & Tyranids [W] Eldar, £££ (UK)



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so in a way to clear space for new models and to try and pay bills because of illness I've gotta get rid of some more of my old models I was keeping for sentimental reasons  this time the Inquisition army I started, the paint jobs are pretty shoddy as I hadn't been painting for very long when these were done I have:
1x Inquisitor with Inferno pistol and power sword- complete 
1x Inquisitor with Combi Weapon- complete
1x Uriah Jacobus, Protector of the Faith- complete
1x Evesor Assassin with Power Sword- complete
1x 3 Servo Skulls- complete
1x Crusader 1- complete
1x Crusader 2- complete
1x Converted Chirugeon from Necromunda Malcadon Spyrer- complete
2 x Converted Preachers- complete

Open to reasonable offers, will sell complete or split


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The Redeemer! Fuck yeah!

SCOURGE AND PURGE!!!

:laugh:


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok new things to be added

12x 2nd edition Necron Warriors
3x 2nd edition Necron Destroyers
4x Necron Pariahs, previously painted but stripped and complete
2x Necron Pariahs in blisters

2x Gargoyles- metal
1x Biovore with Spore Mines-metal
1x Tyranid Lictor- metal
1x Ravener- metal
8x Genestealers- plastic
3x Ripper Swarms- plastic
16x Hormagaunt- plastic

PM me with offers/ questions


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

Still have stuff left, anything not gone by the weekend will be going on to Ebay, I will ship Worldwide


----------



## spuderator (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey by 2nd edition warriors and destroyers, are those the plastic models?


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

No they were the metal ones mate, the very first Necrons released, but they have actually gone now mate


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Interested in the two inquisitors and crusaders.


----------

